# Spam or not?



## Tsimpson89 (Aug 16, 2020)

My boyfriends TextNow app has a message thread.. Appears to be sex ad spam.. But his responses appear to be real. "I live in Virginia" "I like the way you are shaped"

He claims that he did not respond. There are also 2 emails in the sent folder that appear to be replies to sex ads/craigslist ads.. That he claims he didnt send.

Ive tried my best to look up spoofing. Phishing.. Im not super IT educated but the correspondence i see in his phone does not appear to mimic typical spoofing/phishing issues.
Sorry to bring this somewhat unrelated content to you all but i just want to make sure i am indeed being lied to, and not just ignorant to possible scams. Is it possible he didnt correspond and its just spam going both ways?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, but we don't get into such personal relationships, so I am closing the thread.


----------

